# Canadian Internation One Loft Race



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

What are your thoughts on this race?


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

A couple guys from my club send birds to it every year. Only $1,000 for a team of 6 birds is cheap nowadays. Its still a new race and the first year they had some problems with sick birds and I no this year he lost a huge amount of birds training, way over half! But the prize money is good and it's only getting better year to year I guess.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone.

We are well over 1300 birds reserved and continue to receive reservations for 2012. 
Birds will be accepted from only April 1st to April 30th. American birds must be shipped on Monday April 2nd so we can have the birds on April 3rd and some might arrive on April 4th. We are 4 hours from across the NY border from our US contact/shipper Dale Zehr .We take care of all health certificates and American birds require no quarantine , so they are in the loft quickly. 
As an added feature (for those that can attend), on March 15th the world famous pigeon photographer from Holland, Henk Kuijlaars will be at the Canadian International One Loft race. He will be totally set up to photograph pigeons for any one interested. Just gives us a call or email us and and you are most welcomed to come down and have your birds photos taken. Henk does great work and considered one of the best in the World.

Please view our website and diary for updates.....

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pigeonrh said:


> A couple guys from my club send birds to it every year. Only $1,000 for a team of 6 birds is cheap nowadays. Its still a new race and the first year they had some problems with sick birds and I no this year he lost a huge amount of birds training, way over half! But the prize money is good and it's only getting better year to year I guess.


 I wish them good fortune, I know sick birds and big losses could happen to anyone. *But*, I think I would wait and see if they can get the kinks worked out first. I would rather send a few less birds and send them to some well run One Loft events in the USA, which have not had these issues, perhaps because of better management ?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I would rather enter this race and get a shot at $100,000!!!

http://www.aicrace.com/info.htm


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> I would rather enter this race and get a shot at $100,000!!!
> 
> http://www.aicrace.com/info.htm


The AIC race is a good race, but it's about $1000 per bird. Worth a shot if you got a good team ready. I want to see the pot higher for the average speed though.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

If you don't win a top 4 spot in all the races you get no money....you have to send your best, birds that can walk fast to get clocked it lol.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope all is well with you, and we hope your breeding is going great . 
Reservations are now over 1400 birds and still climbing . We are preparing for our biggest race yet .
We are expanding putting on additions to the lofts with huge aviaries . 
THE CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE is dedicated to promote our sport and continue to organize functions that can bring everyone together for the great enjoyment of the sport we love . There is no limit to what we can do and offer for our sport and we plan to continue to offer the fanciers what they enjoy !!! 
It is great to see everyone come together and all helped create the biggest "One Loft Race" Canada has ever seen !!! 
We are also planning to have a banquet and awards night to present the winners this year and from years past with well deserved trophy's and plaques . We will try to hold this event hopefully with other large combines and open races sometime in October . We will get more details into the future and keep everyone posted . 
Please be reminded that the great world famous pigeon photographer Henk Kuijlaars will be at the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE this coming Thursday March 15 to photograph birds . Just simply call us or email us if you are interested . Henk Kuijlaars is recognized as one of the greatest if not the best pigeon photographer in the World and has a great sense of humour !!! Come on out and bring your birds for a great photo shoot !!! Thank you everyone once again . 
- Tony Alves http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Update……..

Recently we were invited to represent Canada as a Canadian FCI GRAND PRIX ONE*LOFT race*and*are now*also members of the FCI* GRAND PRIX* MUNDIAL RANKING.
This is a world wide ace pigeon competition for ONE LOFT racing.*
Where results can be entered from 2 DIFFERENT COUNTRIES, and your best results can count for this very ELITE WORLD COMPETITION. You can read more details about it on their web site http://www.pigeons-grandprix.com
This is a first for Canada, as all fanciers can now*have an*opportunity to*compete against the best lofts in the world in the ONE LOFT RACES for WORLD ACE PIGEON. 
An FCI delegate will be here on shipping day to oversee the SCANNING*of the birds and SEALING OF BASKETS. They also will have authority on liberation, according to meteorological weather*reports. FCI Delegates can also come in and see*ANYTHING and at ANYTIME they wish. We think this is fantastic and reassures every one as there is a governing body that oversees the workings of the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE . 
The FCI will announce the WORLD ACE PIGEONS*and present them with trophy's and medals at the GALA DINNER of the OLYMPIA 2013. We believe this is great for all pigeon fanciers across North America and a step in the right direction into the future of ONE LOFT RACING !!! 
- Tony Alves

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. 
Hope every one is doing well. We will start to accepting birds this coming weekend.
You can deliver your birds Saturday or Sunday between the hours of 8AM to 4PM. 
We are only accepting birds on the weekends of April. We will not accept any birds after April 30th. If sending by air from across Canada, please only ship on Mondays (April 2, 9, 16, 23, 30). Please ship via AIR CANADA or WEST JET and please email or call us ahead. 
All American teams, must send your birds on the morning of Monday April 2 by US POSTAL SERVICE to: Dale Zehr, 10632 Jackson Lane, Carthage NY USA 13619.
Phone number 1 315 771 9081. 
Payment must be made in full when sending birds. All USA teams pay ONLY $1000 DOLLARS TOTAL. There are NO TAXES on American entries. All "USA" Teams are tax exempt as taxes are not applicable on USA goods. So no taxes for American fanciers is great NEWS for them . 
All Canadian teams from Ontario only pay 13% taxes on perch fee . Which means you only pay $58.50 not $130 Dollars. So your total entry and perch fee is only $1058.50 not $1130 Dollars. All other Canadian teams only pay their provincial sales taxes.
This is great for every one in the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT race. WE CAN NOT SPEAK ABOUT WHAT OTHER TAXES OTHER BUSINESSE'S CHARGE. 
We now have around 1500 birds reserved and are expecting quite a few more teams. 
THE CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE IS TOTALLY DEDICATED TO PROMOTING OUR RACE. AS YOU ALL MAY KNOW, WE ARE DONATING $10 DOLLARS FROM EVERY PAID ENTRY IN 2012, TO "SICK CHILDREN'S HOSPITAL" in Toronto !!!!! 
AND NOW WE HAVE COME OUT WITH ANOTHER NEW SUPER PROMOTIONAL IDEA. 
On April 22 we will have a draw with every paid entries name. We will draw 25 names and these 25 prize names will win a prize of an extra team entry for this year 2012 for only $800 DOLLARS total. Then we will draw 10 more names for 10 prizes of extra team entry for only $600 DOLLARS total. Finally there will be one more last draw for ONE MORE PRIZE OF A COMPLETE FREE ENTRY valued at $1000 Dollars !!!! for 2012. 
We think this is a most fantastic way of creating interest in THE CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE, and every one loves to WIN !!!!!

Bill for - Tony Alves.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Why are the American birds only allowed a limited shipment on April 2nd? I think you need to allow shipments every Monday in April.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Due to the tremendous demand from the US we are planning on having a later shipment.
The date will be posted as soon as we can confirm whom and how many require a later date. Probably the latter part of April.

Bill.


http://canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Busy season is here ! We have started to receive birds for the 2012 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE !! ALREADY IN THE FIRST WEEKEND WE HAVE RECEIVED OVER 300 BIRDS ! AN UNBELIEVABLE 200 BIRDS FROM THE U.S.A. ARE ALREADY AT THE LOFT !!! Since there has been an incredible amount of intrest from the American fanciers we have been flooded with emails and phone calls from American flyers that want to ship birds, so we have set a NEW ADDITIONAL FREE shipping date for all USA TEAMS !!! 
If you live in the USA and still want to ship birds all you have to do is ship your birds on Monday April 30th to our American shipper.:
Dale Zehr - 10632 Jackson Lane - Carthage NY USA - 13619 .
Phone 1 315 771 9081. 
Canadian International One loft race has over 1500 birds already reserved. 

www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

How about providing some photos of the lofts and grounds on the web site?


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

We are presantly in the process of re-doing all the section's. When they are complete all pictures will be on the web-site. I will post on here to let everyone know.

Bill.

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

New **new** Additional Shipping Date For Usa Teams - April 30th 2012. Canadian International One Loft Race. 
Largest, Most Competitive, Affordable One Loft Race In North America. $250,000.00, One Quarter Million Dollar Race --- Only $1000 Dollars For A 6 Bird Team Fully Completely Activated. Simply Ship Your Birds On April 30th 2012 By Us Postal Service To Our American Contact; 
Dale Zehr, 10632 Jackson Lane, Carthage Ny,13619. Phone 315-771-9081 
Be part of the Biggest One Loft Race In North America on September 1st 2012, only 2 Hours North of Buffalo NY. 
Send Your Team And Be Here To Experience The Excitement!!


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Evening everyone, Hope every one is doing well. 
It has been a busy time as we have started to accept birds for the 2012 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. In the first 2 weeks we already have over 700 birds in the loft, and new reservations continue to come in !! We expect the next few weeks to be the busiest weeks as that is when most people will have their birds ready. Our American entries have been fantastic with close to 300 USA birds here already and many more USA teams are yet to come in as we have set a second shipping date for American birds. 
If you are in the USA and still want to ship birds to the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE, just ship your birds on April 30th to Dale Zehr, at 10632 Jackson Lane, Carthage NY, 13619 phone 1 315 771 9081 and we will have the birds in the loft within a day or two. 
Again this year we have received birds from coast to coast and that spells for great nation-wide competition! We have about 1600 birds reserved and the number keeps growing. We are happy to bring a race to Canada that can attract every one as this makes for big competition and record amount of prizes!
This year we are feeding the birds the Baden YB mix and the birds are really starting to moult good which is always a sign of very good health. We also have seen healthier birds brought in, possibly due to such a mild dry spring. All birds are kept in groups of about 80/90 birds per section as they come in. This year we have given all birds a vaccination shot as they come in like we do every year, and the first few days on Vita King-Return Combo. 
This is a fantastic product made for race birds when returning home from a race. It is loaded with every thing a bird needs to bounce them back from stress and dehydration and we have had incredible results using this product when racing. After this the birds are given ESB-3 in the water for up to 14 days for coccidiosis, ecoli, paratyphoid and salmonella. 
Over the next few weeks we will keep you posted and hope to see you all here as we prepare for another fantastic record year !!


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hope all is well . We have made a little video of our new completed sections of the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com
This will give every one an idea of what each section of the lofts look like. We have spent a lot of money remodelling the lofts for the best possible well being of all the birds. We want to have every thing in place to give each bird the best possible chance to attain the best healthy comfortable environment. In 3 weeks we already have close to 900 birds already in the loft. This coming weekend will be our busiest weekend as most people will have their birds ready to be sent in. We are still accepting birds and new reservations so it is still not to late to be part of the 2012 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. Call us, leave a message, or e-mail us if you would like to enter birds. This year the birds that are already here are looking very good. Their appetite remains good and there droppings are excellent and the birds continue to moult very good. A few birds have been replaced that just were not right. We have had to refuse a few entries that the birds were not right, but this must be done to protect the best interest and health of the birds and race. There are a lot of people depending on us to have the best possible race so we must remain strict on condition of the birds that are allowed in the loft! We will be calling every one that has won in the draw of getting an extra team entry at perch fee savings. Soon we will have a video on the birds and we will put it on the website also. We will keep you posted !!


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one . 

Hope every one is doing well. All is been busy here as we continue to receive entries for the race. As of Sunday April 29th we have over 1100 birds in the loft. There is still the American shipment to arrive and many birds coming at airport tomorrow. If you still have to send your birds to complete your team, please do so as soon as you can . Replacement birds will be allowed up to May 15th and we will call you if you have to replace birds. If you still want to enter a team please let us know right away by calling us, leave a phone message or email us . 
Many of the birds are moulting heavily and are looking great. As soon as all birds are in we will be posting an inventory list with all participants and birds !! 2012 will be another huge year as every one prepares for the excitement of who will be the BIG WINNER of the 2012 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE !! Many super birds have been sent in and again it will take a great bird to top it all off. We hope to continue to bring excitement and enjoyment to every one in the sport as we proceed with another big year of preparing the birds for the final huge event. We want to say thank you to every one who has been part of making this dream a reality for not only Canada, but also the USA as many top names from across America are also here for competition !!
If you have any questions or would like to know something just email us or call us and we are more than willing to answer you concerns. We want every one to know that we love what we are doing and we are doing it because many of you also love and enjoy pigeon racing !! We will keep you posted.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one, hope you are all doing well. It has been very busy here as we continue to receive many birds from across North America. As of Saturday May 5th there are close to 1500 birds in the loft and we are still waiting to finish receiving the balance of many teams along with more American birds as we have one more shipping date for May 7th. All the last American birds must be shipped this coming Monday May 7th to Dale Zehr in N.Y. All Canadian birds being shipped by air must be shipped this coming Monday May 7th also. We need to put up are entry list of all birds in the loft on May 15th so you have to have your birds here by the middle of May. Please make sure you have your complete teams in by then as we do not want to have to close up on any one. 
The health of the overall flock is good, with a few birds already replaced. 
If you have a bird that has had to be removed from the loft, you will be notified to have it replaced before May 15th. The majority of the birds continue to moult well and have very good droppings and very few birds showing signs of YB sickness. 
This is a very important year as so many TOP FANCIERS are here to compete and the pressure is on ! We have had to add extension to the lofts as we want to provide the best possible conditions for all birds. The birds remain in sections of about 90 birds until training begins. It must be done in this way as this is a very large number of birds and is very different from running a one loft race with only a few hundred birds. 
The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE continues to break another record of being the largest one loft race in North America for 3 consecutive years !! This we hope continues to grow as we provide Canada and America with most affordable and competitive race where the BEST FANCIERS and BREEDERS come to compete !!! . 
We want to send out a great big THANK YOU to every one who believed in the dream that we can build a race of type for every one to be part of !!! 

- Tony Alves


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

The final entries are all in THE LOFT for the 2012 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE. 
We want to thank every one who has sent in birds. Together we have all once again for the 3rd year broke a record amount of entries with a total of 1600 birds entered from all across North America for the 2012 year !!!! 
There is now about 1000 birds already settled and starting to fly. A list of all birds and teams are now up, you can see it on our site. 
http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com/
This year we will have very nice prizes and there will be a lot of winners. We will have the prize structure up as soon as all payment is made, If you have not sent in your payment, please do send it in as soon as you can. We need to get all information up as soon as possible. We will keep you posted shortly.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

.


i don't see any GFL banded birds on the 2012 final entries.

i thought Tony Alves and Ganus are partners. just wondering.


kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm







B.Bennie said:


> The final entries are all in THE LOFT for the 2012 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE.
> We want to thank every one who has sent in birds. Together we have all once again for the 3rd year broke a record amount of entries with a total of 1600 birds entered from all across North America for the 2012 year !!!!
> There is now about 1000 birds already settled and starting to fly. A list of all birds and teams are now up, you can see it on our site.
> http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com/
> This year we will have very nice prizes and there will be a lot of winners. We will have the prize structure up as soon as all payment is made, If you have not sent in your payment, please do send it in as soon as you can. We need to get all information up as soon as possible. We will keep you posted shortly.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

The birds continue to moult well. Most are looking very good and the birds are now on a respiratory treatment.
Though most of the birds look great, there are some birds showing wet eyes which is unusual with such dry weather we have been having. We are keeping a close eye on things and any bird that is not looking right is quickly removed from the loft. We have had to remove about 75 birds up to now since some birds just do not have the immunity strength when mixed with so many different birds. 
The first groups are now having also there second treatment for canker with Ridzol-s. 
All the birds are now also being fed 100% BADEN Depuritive mixture the last few days since the weather has turned quite hot. We will put them back on 50% BADEN YB MIX as soon as the weather cools down a bit. Their appetite remains good with 99% of the birds showing very good droppings and very little signs of throwing up. We have also used apple cider vinegar between treatments which acidifies the gut and helps fight infections. Also Primalac Good gut Bacteria which is also very useful after medication treatments since many medications and antibiotics destroy the good bacteria along with the bad. We plan to loft fly the birds in 4 groups until road training begins. Road training will begin around the first or second week in July. Once training begins we will continue steady as we plan to work the birds well with lots of road training. We believe this is the only way to bring out the best of birds and put the physical condition on the birds. 
There are many super quality birds entered and the competition will be fantastic.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Evening every one, hope all is well. 
All birds are now settled and are looking good. The droppings remain good with lots of down feathers. 
We have removed about 150 birds from the loft, which is still a good number at 10% when there is that many birds combined from all over North America. As always some birds from certain lofts are not as resistant to being exposed to so many different viruses and bacteria's and just can not handle the environment, or just do not have the immune system strong enough to cope. This is a reality in one loft racing and part of the game. Our medication program is good and we do not over medicate the birds with combination cocktails and we try to stay away from long continuous antibiotic treatments or misuse of medications. We believe the birds should have proper functioning livers and organs to complete the whole race program. We believe that birds that are over medicated will not only be unable to complete a tough race program, and we also believe they will be of even less of value for the breeding loft. All in all, things are looking good and there are some real super looking birds that I am sure will be of champion calibre. Competition will be keen and it will be great birds to finish off the whole race program. We have ran all birds over the scanners and an updated inventory list is up. You can go on our web-site to check which birds are here. 
Training will begin in about 4 weeks and will be done in small groups from short distances. We will keep you posted.

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com/


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one, the heat wave here is over and we are back to normal June weather. The birds were kept in the loft for a few days during the extreme heat.
They continue to moult well and some birds already look like yearlings. Droppings remain great with lots of small down feathers. All the birds have now been vaccinated for POX. This was a must as every year there are birds that are sent in that have already been vaccinated for pox and there are always some birds that break out with pox and we want to make sure the birds are not breaking out with pox during the races. 
Training will begin in about 3 weeks as we want to make sure the birds are over the fever stage from poxing before we start road training. 
There are still a few unpaid teams. Please if you have not sent in your payment, please do so right away. We will keep you informed again soon !!

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one, We will start to road train the birds in the next couple of days when the heat wave ends. It has been extremely hot here but the birds continue to loft fly about one hour in the morning with also plenty of open loft and baths. We have put up a few videos so all can enjoy and see the health and condition of the birds.
We have also done a second inventory list. Though more birds have had to be removed from the loft along with some losses from the loft the rest of the birds look good and are now ready for road training.
We will be posting all the training results as we go along.
Good luck to every participant !!

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one. It has been a record breaking summer for heat in this part of Canada however we have started to road train the birds and have given the birds 7 training tosses, from 1 mile to 3 miles so the birds can get familiar with the training trailer and start to understand the game. Soon we will start to train further out and we will show our training results on our web-site. Please keep in mind that the birds are being released in small groups from 20 to 100 birds on every toss.
This small group release will continue as we go along but the group sizes will increase as we gain distance. 
We are getting closer to race day and every one is starting to get excited ! We will be putting up a few more videos as we go along !!! 


http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like a really rough start for the birds - with 1600+ entries and now down to just under 1100 showing up on the inventory after 20km (12.5 miles) training. That's down some heavy numbers already ~~!!

My experience with heat here in Arizona is to just delay the training - the birds respond much better and lost training time is usually made up (as you can jump the birds in cooler weather). 

Best of luck!




http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

The birds have now reached the 60 Km (40 mile) training point. 
They are finally starting to race home and starting to work like they should. Our 30 mile and 25 mile tosses were quite difficult. Although some groups arrived together, many birds broke up and arrived all day long in smaller groups. This may be a good learning experience for the birds but it comes with a price and certainly not one we like, as many birds have a very difficult time with these type of days and many struggle in for days and still many never return. There is no answer why pigeons will break up in some training flights one day and then arrive perfectly the next training toss out. 
Hopefully now that the birds are being trained from further out and are starting to race home, losses will be few. 
We have put up a new inventory list from the 40 mile toss on Aug.3 that also includes all birds in the loft now with all late arrivals. We will continue to train steady with long tosses every day we have good weather. We do have a most severe training program and the birds will be trained hard so the best possible condition and muscle will be put on the birds. Surely we want to have as many birds possible make the final race but this will not stop or slow down our training program. All late arriving birds are rested for a few days and watched as they would not be able to be trained the following day after arriving late. We are trying to reach the first 100 mile training race in a week or so. 



http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Afternoon everyone. 

The birds are ready for the first 100 mile training race for Aug 15th. 
We have put up the basketing list so you can see which birds have been shipped and are in the race. There are 30 birds that had to be kept back home because they were late arrivals or injured birds from previous tosses. There is a total of 837 birds going into the first 100 mile training race. Good Luck to all!!


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one, We have completed the final training race and we are 1 week away from the 300 mile race. If you are planning to enter birds into the WILD CAT BONUS, you must designate which birds you want entered and payment must be received no later than Aug 29 th. You can enter as many of your birds as you like at $250 each. 
If your bird is not shipped to the 300 mile race your wild cat entry money will be sent back to you. We will post a list of all WILD CAT BONUS birds entered before the race. 
So far the long range forecast is not looking good for the race weekend, It is still to early to really tell what type of weather we will have. In case the weather looks bad we will wait to ship the birds as we do not want the birds sitting in the trailer up north for several nights. We must keep in mind the best interest of the birds. 
We will train at least one or two more times before the race. 
We will keep you posted on coming events as we go along so please check back regularly.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good Evening every one. 
The birds were tossed today from 40 miles and that will be the final training toss. 
We have posted an inventory list. Please remember that Aug 28th.(today) is the last day to activate your WILD CAT BONUS birds if you wish to. 
The weather is looking good for this Coming weekend. We will start to basket the birds Friday morning at 9AM. You can attend to handle your birds if you wish but please remember only the owner of a team can handle their own birds. 
Please be reminded that the race is on Saturday Sept 1.
Good Luck to everyone and see you all on race day !!!


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one.
We have posted an updated final results from the 2012 Canadian International One Loft Race. There were 7 birds that arrived together after 6 hours and 39 minutes. Congratulations to the winners. 
There were 3 birds that clocked in at the exact same time, all scoring equal 1st .
One of the first 3 birds was bred by Dan Horner and Bill Wiema of the very well known competitive Silvercreek Lofts. Also scoring 1st. was the Ferriera Brothers, who also bred the bird that scored 4th. for Walter Sigdna which was a fantastic performance having bred 2 birds in the first group of 7 that arrived together ! The other bird that scored 1st was bred by Manuel Rodriguez of Spring Hill Florida. Practically every one has heard of the famous GALLO LOFTS and his amazing performances in the biggest of competitions. GALLO LOFTS has been the best performance loft at the Canadian International One Loft Race over the last 3 years scoring 5th. in very tough 2010 race where there were only 18 day birds and also being the 1st. American bird overall. In 2011 GALLO LOFTS was 4th. overall when 4 birds arrived together and that bird finished BEST Average speed winner. Finally in 2012 GALLO LOFTS would come back to win 1st. again and also winning 1st. American bird !! Truly a performance that most can only dream of and something no one can ever take away. The 5th place was won by Archie Kimberlin from the USA who also takes the 19th. prize. 6th. prize went to Nancy Leblond who is partnered with Paul Tsiampas, this team has also had great performances in the money races. 7th prize was won by IRISH SYNDICATE, a top player in competitions who also won 14th. and 38th. prize!! The 8th. prize was won by NICHOLLS LOFT of western Canada who also tied in 8th. with Derrick Schleiffer. The 10th. prize went to Shaw Family Loft who has also been very successful at the Canadian International One loft Race over the last couple of years. The 11th. and 12th. positions were won by CANTO BOYS from the USA. John Canto has been a top performer in many major one loft races. The well known Lions Gate loft finished 15th. An incredible Performance from the AMERICAN TEAMS as they won more than half of the 1st 15 positions !!!!
It is time now to call, leave a message or email to get your birds activated for the SILVER CUP CLASSIC 325 mile race coming up this weekend ! Please mail in $125 for every bird you want activated as there is fantastic prizes to be won. You also can activate any bird you like after the SILVER CUP race is flown, back into the GOLD CUP CLASSIC 350 mile race. Remember every bird that competes in all races will qualify to win average speed and a brand new 2012 car !!!! 
Also we want to say Thank you to Frans Hermans from Belgium who is a delegate of the FCI one loft races who we are a member of. Frans Hermans was here to inspect the lofts and over see the scanning and registration of the birds, the sealing of the baskets and verify and over see the operations of the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE.

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

what actions does this club take to prevent cheating?


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. Birds are continuing to return from the race, though the race turned out to be rather hard as far as returns on the day. Birds returning on the second day continue to arrive in very good condition with lots of body. The Wild Cat winners were 3 birds equal first, splitting $6,400.00 for a total of $2,134.00 each!
Below are the winners:

1st: CU 18125 - Happy Wanderers - $2,134
1st: CU 11302 - Ferreira Bros - $2,134
1st: AU GALLO 51 - Gallo & Mendez Loft - $2,134
4th: CU 11340 - Walter Sigda - $1,600
8th: CU 16311 - Nicholls Loft - $1,600
66th: CU FN Inv. 488 - Vettese & Chlebowski #2 - $1,280
76th: IF KE 533 - Kolvenbag & Son - $1,280
95th: AU PLACETA 04 - Gallo & Placeta - $1,280
96th: CU FN 487 - Vettese & Chlebowski #1 - $1,280
121st: CU TD 1834 - Guido Madrusan - $1,280

These were the first 10 birds clocked from 64 pigeons that were entered for the Wild Cat Bonus. Congratulations to the winners!

We will put out an inventory list soon showing all birds that are in the loft. Most of the pigeons that return on the second day still look very good to participate this coming weekend in the Silver Cup Classic 325 mile race. We have seen in the past many times where birds that were not early prize winners and birds that return two and three days later come right back to position well in the next race, even when faced with strong head winds. Many times when birds are on the wing for 8 hours or more, they will develop the type of muscles that allow them to come back and have the condition to handle other long hour flights. Certainly you must realize the pigeons need proper diet high in carb and fat seeds with very good vitamin products to bounce back. We are very confident that the birds going into the Silver Cup Classic will have the condition necessary even though the time frame is short between races. We will keep you posted shortly on the upcoming events.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one. 

We have posted an inventory list of all breeders and birds eligible for the silver cup classic . Only birds that are activated will be shipped to the 325 mile Silver cup classic this weekend. Please call right away and leave a clear message of what team name and band numbers you would like activated to the Silver Cup Classic. You can also email us. We need to have all birds in by Thursday Sept 6th. We then will put out a list of all activated birds that will be going into the race this weekend ! 
We understand that some payments may be a little late due to last minute activation . This is something we will work on for next year and hopefully come up with a better way to simplify this. 
The birds are looking very good and are in very nice condition to fly this weekend !! Please remember all birds can be reactivated back to the 350 mile GOLD CUP CLASSIC the following week after they fly the silver cup this weekend. Also remember that along with great prizes there is also a car being given to the average speed winner that is being donated by the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE !! 

PLease note that there is a short video of the 2012 liberation on our web-site.

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

We are watching the weather very carefully and it looks like Saturday is a wash out with rain and Sunday is not looking any better at release point. We have decided in the best interest of the birds to hold shipping Sunday night for a Monday release as Monday looks perfect.
There is over 250 birds activated already into the 325 mile SILVER CUP CLASSIC.
You can still call us and leave a voice message or email us with your birds numbers and team name to activate birds into the SILVER CUP at $125 per bird.
We will accept your activation until Saturday night since the race will not go until Monday. There is already over $ 25,000.00 DOLLARS to be won and it can be more !!
We will put out a list of all basketed and activated birds before the race.
Also remember your bird must be shipped to the 325 SILVER CUP CLASSIC and next weeks 350 GOLD CLASSIC to qualify for the Car PRIZE. The car prize is a EXTRA SPECIAL BONUS PRIZE that is completely being Donated by the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE and does not come from prize money. We have done this as an extra promotional idea as we want to create the BEST one loft race possible and we believe with all the support from every one of you, we can and are on our way to creating one of the best one loft races in the World !!


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one. The Silver Cup Classic final results are up on site.
We have posted a total inventory list for all birds in the loft. All the birds that were not entered in to the Silver Cup this past weekend were taken on a 100 mile training toss today from Burks Falls. The first groups arrived in just over 2 hours and a group of 20 birds and a group of 30 birds arrived 3 hours later from the back. These birds obviously over flew, but returned in great shape and just wanted to fly on this beautiful cool morning. We were not able to have a training result because the clock was still on clocking second day birds from the Silver cup. We trained the birds that stayed home because we want to keep them in perfect shape for this weekends up coming 350 mile GOLD CUP CLASSIC. You can still activate any bird to go into the 350 Gold Cup Classic this coming weekend. The birds are in great shape and many still have a chance to accumulate points for champion bird on this final race. To activate your birds please email us or call and leave a message with your team name and birds numbers and please leave your phone number so we can contact you to confirm.
We must contact you if you phone because we missed some very good birds that did not get activated and this is very heart breaking not only for the fancier but also ourselves, as we are trying our hardest to offer the best possible race and we hate to see a super bird being missed for activation. Please remember that a super bird can miss out on a race and still be possible to be best point bird. Many birds that miss early prizes can really surprise you when the distance gets longer or when they are faced with a headwind. If your birds are here and they have hung on this long they are survivors of 1600 birds from all across North America and they deserve the chance to be flown. Activation fees for the "GOLD CUP" is $125 per bird and you can activate as many as you like. Hopefully we can get over 400 birds for the GOLD CUP CLASSIC and that would give us $40,000.00 or more in prizes !!!!
All birds will be only loft flown from now on and the race will be no earlier than this coming Sunday or next favourable day as Saturday would be too early with only a six day span between races for the birds that flew the 325.
Hope to see you all here on race DAY !!!


http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening everyone. We have posted a breeders inventory with all birds in the loft. Please check the inventory for all birds here and call us or email us with your team name and band numbers of birds you would like to activate into the 350 mile GOLD CUP CLASSIC coming this weekend. Also let us know as soon as possible because we need to separate the birds on Friday that are going in to the race from the birds that are not going. 
The weather is looking good for Sunday right now with a headwind. Flying 350 miles into a headwind will be a very good test of quality and condition. There are many birds that have just clocked in the middle of the pack on the past races that will come out to win once flown into a headwind. Please do not be discouraged by the performance of certain birds if they have not won an early prize in the past races. Some of the best longer distance and headwind birds will come out to show their true breeding in these longer tougher races. Good Luck to all !!

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one. 
The weather is still looking rough until Wednesday. We are waiting for good weather to have the final 375 mile race. Please let us know right away if you want to activate birds at $50 Dollars per bird into the final 375 mile ( PLATINUM CUP CLASSIC ) race. 

We have planned a pick up date for birds on Saturday OCTOBER 6th.
We will scan and distribute birds starting at 10 AM in the morning, so we ask you to be here to pick up your birds at that time. Unclaimed birds will not be given or sold to anyone. All USA BIRDS will be shipped back to the USA on MONDAY OCTOBER 8 th., if the breeder wishes. Shipping into the USA will cost $100 dollars for 1 to 6 birds.
This will cover the price of health certificates and also transportation back in to the USA, (the postal box and American postal service costs). If you are an American breeder you must send in your payment before birds are shipped or we can deduct it from your winnings. All Canadian birds to be shipped back by air will be shipped out on FRIDAY October 12th. Please email us if you want your birds back . 
As soon as the final race is over we will start working on getting all prizes mailed out to every one. 

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one, we have posted the results for the top 37 CHAMPION BIRDS. Congratulations to the breeder of the best bird -- Claude Rothgiesser - of Toronto Canada !! These were the best birds from a 7 race series against 1600 of some of the best birds from across North America !! Every bird on this list scored over 500 points each and they all flew the complete 7 races !! 
There is one more very special bird that deserves very special attention and credit!
A very special bird entered by an American, ATLANTIS LOFT with the number AU-SCHE- 0527 was mistakenly not shipped to the SILVER CUP CLASSIC, but was shipped to the GOLD CUP CLASSIC scoring 3rd in this most difficult race. This incredible pigeon scored a total of 555 points in only 6 races !!! The winning Champion pigeon scored an average of 94.28 points per race bred by Claude Rothgiesser and this bird AU-SCHE-0527 scored an average of 92.50 points per race with a better average than the 2nd place champion bird bred by Paul Tsiampas which scored an average of 91.8 points per race !! This bird from ATLANTIS LOFT was a super bird and may have easily been the best bird in the CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE !!

Check out our diary for a complete breakdown of the points.
http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one. Many of the birds were given back to their owners yesterday. There were some fanciers that arrived late and were not able to collect their birds.
We are re scanning all birds again next Saturday morning, again you must be here by 10AM as that is when we will start scanning the birds. 
The American birds to be shipped back to the USA has been delayed for one more week. We will ship the American birds next Monday October 15 th. If you are an American fanciers and want your birds shipped back, please email us right away !! 
We are going to organize only one shipment back to the USA as it is very expensive to do so. 

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one.
The American birds were brought into NY state today (Monday) and are now in the U.S. There was quite a delay at the Canada/US Border. The birds will be mailed out Tuesday morning and should start arriving Wednesday or Thursday at the latest. 
The prize payouts are completed. Mail should be 3 days to 4 days in Canada and 7 to 10 days for the U.S. 
Next year we are planning to change a few things. One very important change will be to have any activation's done earlier so prizes can be paid out right away.
We understand no one likes to wait for the prizes, so this will be done differently to insure quick pay-outs . 
Winter will be here soon in this part of the country and we will be planning for next year with some exciting improvements. We will keep posting new developments on the diary.

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello every one. Now that the races are over in this part of the country and winter is fast approaching we have had time to look at some other statistics of the races.
We want to thank Ron Hastie the race secretary and past president on the UP North Pigeon Racing Combine in Canada for his time and work to calculate the average speed birds from the 7 race series of the 2012 CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE.
Ron Hastie has also been past president of the CANADIAN RACING PIGEON UNION and very experienced at these types of calculations. The results are certainly interesting and vary quite a bit from the point system. We have posted the average speed birds so all can view. We are happy and proud to have awarded a car, or cash prize to both the best average speed bird and the best point bird !!!.
Congratulations to HAPPY WANDERERS TEAM for winning the Champion Average speed bird with bird CU-18125. This bird CU-18125 was one of the 3 birds that won equal 1st. at the final 300 mile race. Interesting enough, I spoke to Bill Wiema who bred this bird for the Happy Wanderers and he also let us know that the nest sister to this bird CU- 18126 was the best Overall YB in the east course combine !! That is quite an accomplishment and quite the breeding couple that most of us dream of owning !
Also once again the Americans performed fantastic placing 5 birds in the top 9 average speed birds!!. 1st American average speed bird was won by TRES AMIGOS SYNDICATE and 4th overall with bird AU-PLACETA -97. We have also calculated the OVERALL BEST 2 - BIRD AVERAGE SPEED PERFORMANCE with the 1st place winner being TRES AMIGOS SYNDICATE with a combined average of 1003.62620 meters per minute and in a very close 2nd place winner LIONS GATE #3 at 1002.91915. Followed by Skymasters T&T in 3rd. overall and 1st Canadian team at 976.08715. And finishing 4th overall, 2nd Canadian team in the best 2 bird performance is the western Canadian K9s #4 team at 802.66435.
We will post more interesting facts as we go along ! Congratulations to all these great performances !!! 

- Tony Alves

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one, hope everyone is well.
We would like to thank Ron Hastie the secretary of the Up North Pigeon Racing Combine for all his generous time that he spent calculating the average speeds for all the birds that competed in all the 7 race series of the 2012 Canadian International One Loft Race. Originally we had calculated only the birds that had over 500 points by the point system for average speed. It is much different when all birds are calculated and it changes quite a bit. We have posted the average speed birds under the results tab. Next year we will be on a new clocking system and all of these calculations will automatically be done instantly along with live clocking. We know no one likes to wait so long for results. As the Canadian International One Loft race continues to grow, we are also continuing to change things to make our race better every year !
We will continue to put up some interesting statistics of the 2012 RACE.
We are now working and planning for next years race and we welcome every ones ideas and input. After all, this race was created for competitive fanciers and we will continue to change and improve on what the fanciers ask for. Naturally it is impossible to satisfy everyone, but this does not mean that we will stop trying our best.

Tony Alves.


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Good evening every one. We are still working on the new set of rules for the 2013 Canadian International One Loft race and we will have it up on the website as soon as we have it completed. We have also added together the top average speed birds for the best team performance, best 3 bird performance and correct the best 2 bird performance. We thought this would be interesting to see and show and perhaps we can also have some prizes for these performances this coming year. We have posted them under results. At a later date we will also show the champion birds by points system. This year we did award 2 car prizes in cash value to the Champion bird by points and also a car cash prize to the best average speed bird. We are looking to possibly award 3 cars for the 2013 race !!!! The interest looks fantastic for 2013 and we look forward to an even bigger race with bigger and more prizes !
The CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE has been growing bigger every year as we continue to offer the most affordable one loft race !
Overall things ran well with 50 percent of the total entered birds being shipped to the 300 mile race after flying 4 races before the 300 miler. Many of the birds were entered back 3 weeks in a row flying 325, 350 and 375 miles after the 300 mile race !
It really takes great conditioning to fly birds so intensely but even more is it really takes breeding and a great constitution with the ability to rebound back week after week. When we first started with the idea of creating THE CANADIAN INTERNATIONAL ONE LOFT RACE, we believed that birds should be trained thoroughly and continuously so that every bird could have not only the physical, but also the mental conditioning it takes to perform at its best.
In the end not every bird will be a super, but the true champions will shine because it is not luck when certain birds fly near the top week after week and this is what we are looking for. 

http://www.canadianinternationaloneloftrace.com


----------



## B.Bennie (Dec 6, 2009)

Wishing you all a very "Merry Christmas" and a Happy "New Year".
Be safe......be happy..... and enjoy the holiday.
All the best to you and your family.

From: Tony Alves, Bill Bennie and families.

Stay tuned to see what "SANTA" gave for the upcoming year.


----------

